# [ 2013 ] Sea Mountain - Big Island



## post-it (Oct 31, 2013)

Has anyone stayed at Sea Mountain?  I wondering which unit or building to request.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 1, 2013)

I've stayed there. All units are fine, none better than any others, in my opinion. There isn't much difference between them that I remember.  It's a residential condo complex, not so much a "resort." Comfortable place to sleep, cook food, and use as base camp for launching off to explore the south end of the island.

Shop for groceries before you get there - there aren't any stores close by. I think the closest grocery store is in Na'alehu.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 1, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Shop for groceries before you get there - there aren't any stores close by. I think the closest grocery store is in Na'alehu.
> 
> Dave



And a terrible grocery store it is.  Had the oldest, stalest produce I've seen in any grocery store in my life.  I picked up a couple of stalks of asparagus, and tops drooped to where they were pointing directly down.  The florets were literally falling off the broccoli.  The cauliflower had enough color that it could have stepped out of a Van Gogh still life.  

I recommend that you stock up on staples before you leave Hilo or Kona.  Locate some farmers markets or farm produce and get your perishables there on the way down.  The only commercially prepared food to buy locally is bread at the Punalu'u bake shop, and that is a "not to be missed" stop.

*****

As for units, the ones on the south side of the resort are probably a bit better as they face out onto the golf course, and some of them have a glimpes of the ocean.

The architecture of buildings is straight out of the 1970's.  Lots of dark wood and deep earth tones.


----------



## post-it (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks I'll try to request the golf course view, and hopefully get a bit of ocean as well.  I have heard we  need to stock up on our way to this part of the Island, which should be fine since we are coming into Kona airport with plenty of time before check in.  Only doing 4 nights on Big Island and then over to Maui for 7 nights.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 1, 2013)

If you arrive in Kona, you can stop at the nearby Costco, or Safeway on the way to Sea mountain. There is also a KTA superstore near Kona Coast. 
We stopped by at the resort when we visited the Black Sand Beach last month. The place looks peaceful. Many Japanese play on the golf course which I thought was interesting.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 7, 2013)

We love this resort and stay every visit to the island. Some units have beautiful ocean views .


----------



## PClapham (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anyone know where unit #60 is?  We got it thru tpi- 

Anita


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 13, 2014)

PClapham said:


> Does anyone know where unit #60 is?  We got it thru tpi-
> 
> Anita



for all those going with TPI

Unit 60 is the office and you will check in there -


----------



## post-it (Sep 26, 2014)

We're back from a 4 night stay before finishing off on Maui.

Location was great for the volcano, but felt like we had to drive all day, everyday so I would only stay here 2 nights if volcano is our goal.  We should have done the other 2 nights at Sea Village, but since we had Maui to go we didn't want to move 3 times.

Didn't get any rooms we requested and Joan and offered many good choices. Maybe the short stay was the issue, but really liked the staff.


----------

